# can a broken sram x0 rd hanger be replaced?



## xbrian (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey, 

I have an xo rear derailleur and the hanger is snapped on it. it does not look like the hanger assembly comes out. so i'm just wondering if SRAM can replace them or am i SOL?

if it doesn't that is siht. I have a 10 yo XTR and you can pull all that stuff apart and replace...

thanks
brw


----------



## MarkHL (Oct 12, 2004)

xbrian said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have an xo rear derailleur and the hanger is snapped on it. it does not look like the hanger assembly comes out. so i'm just wondering if SRAM can replace them or am i SOL?
> 
> ...


Are you referring to the mounting part of the derailleur (circled in red) or what it's attached to (which would be the hanger). If the derailleur is broken then SRAM may replace it on warranty depending on the circumstance of the breakage (not crashed). If you got the bike through and LBS, take it back there, otherwise you'll have to contact SRAM. This is a link to their warranty information
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/warranty/sramwarranty2009.pdf


----------



## xbrian (Sep 24, 2007)

yea it's actually the hanger that snapped...

thanks for the info!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

The hanger is NOT part of the derailleur. The hanger is what the derailleur bolts to.

If the hanger snapped, just get a new hanger.


----------



## xbrian (Sep 24, 2007)

net wurker said:


> The hanger is NOT part of the derailleur. The hanger is what the derailleur bolts to.
> 
> If the hanger snapped, just get a new hanger.


Doh! i meant the cage...thanks


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

xbrian said:


> Doh! i meant the cage...thanks


So, the part that holds the two pulleys snapped? Like this?
http://www.bikebling.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SRAM08-XO-Cage-Kit


----------



## xbrian (Sep 24, 2007)

bvibert said:


> So, the part that holds the two pulleys snapped? Like this?
> http://www.bikebling.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SRAM08-XO-Cage-Kit


yep. That's the part. Thanks! but $100!? that's steep!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Terminology!:madman:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

xbrian said:


> yep. That's the part. Thanks! but $100!? that's steep!


I'm not saying that's your only choice or the cheapest price, it's just what I came across with a quick search. You'll have to do the leg work if you want to look for a better deal. The XO is the top of the line so I don't expect parts to be cheap.

If you find something that will work for you you can look towards the bottom of the following link for directions on how to remove and replace the XO cage.
http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=76


----------



## patrul (May 27, 2009)

Have the same problem, the leg has broken...
In my case, the outer plate... do you think it would be possible to repair? How?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

patrul said:


> Have the same problem, the leg has broken...
> In my case, the outer plate... do you think it would be possible to repair? How?


Epoxy?


----------



## patrul (May 27, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> Epoxy?


Do you think it could be hard enough? afther broken?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Should've mentioned more: roughen up the carbon clearcoat. Epoxy and fiber glass. It will look like sh!t but might just hold until you can buy another one if you can't get just the part.


----------



## patrul (May 27, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> Should've mentioned more: roughen up the carbon clearcoat. Epoxy and fiber glass. It will look like sh!t but might just hold until you can buy another one if you can't get just the part.


Thanks!
I will look for someone repairing carbon components...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

patrul said:


> Thanks!
> I will look for someone repairing carbon components...


Put an X 7 r.d. on it .


----------



## patrul (May 27, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Put an X 7 r.d. on it .


Oh, noooooooo, this isn't allowed
I prefer to repair


----------



## nerbaneth (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not really sure you can repair carbon fiber like that.. What makes carbon fiber strong is the fibers woven together. The epoxy holds the fibers in place and adds some rigidity to it, but just adding epoxy to hold it together won't work. There is a way to patch holes in carbon fiber by adding another layer of carbon fiber sheet over the damaged area and epoxying it (simplified version) but, I am not sure putting layers of fiber around that would make it sufficiently strong. 

Conclusion : If you aren't comfortable paying the cost of replacing your rear derailleur every once in a while, you should be buying a cheaper derailleur (X.7s do what they are made to do - shift. They are pretty good at it too). Rocks/trees/roots/invisible monkeys all love to reach out and smash your derailleur to pieces - its going to happen eventually - if it doesn't, you probably shouldn't be riding with an X.0 on your bike.

Just my opinion,
-Danny


----------



## patrul (May 27, 2009)

nerbaneth said:


> I'm not really sure you can repair carbon fiber like that.. What makes carbon fiber strong is the fibers woven together. The epoxy holds the fibers in place and adds some rigidity to it, but just adding epoxy to hold it together won't work. There is a way to patch holes in carbon fiber by adding another layer of carbon fiber sheet over the damaged area and epoxying it (simplified version) but, I am not sure putting layers of fiber around that would make it sufficiently strong.
> 
> Conclusion : If you aren't comfortable paying the cost of replacing your rear derailleur every once in a while, you should be buying a cheaper derailleur (X.7s do what they are made to do - shift. They are pretty good at it too). Rocks/trees/roots/invisible monkeys all love to reach out and smash your derailleur to pieces - its going to happen eventually - if it doesn't, you probably shouldn't be riding with an X.0 on your bike.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

I could use a jockey wheel if anyone has a broken X0 mech.


----------

